# Applesauce Cake



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

This is a modification from an old "Better Homes and Garden" cookbook. I make lots of applesauce in the summer and fall from our trees, and use it over the winter in this cake.APPLESAUCE CAKE1/2 cup butter2 tablesp oil2 cups sugar2 eggs2 1/2 cups flour1 1/2 teasp baking soda1/2 teasp salt1/2 teasp cinnamon1/4 teasp nutmeg2 cups applesauce1/2 cup chopped pecans (optional)Cream butter, oil and sugar. Add eggs, beating well after each. Sift together dry ingredients. Add alternately to creamed mixture with applesauce; stir in nuts. Turn batter into greased 13x9x2-inch pan. Bake at 350ï¿½F about 45 minutes or until toothpick in center comes out clean. Cool and frost.CREAM CHEESE FROSTING6 oz. cream cheese, softened2 tablesp butter, softened1 teasp vanilla4 cups confectioners' sugarIn small mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, butter and vanilla. Beat at low speed on electric mixer till light. Gradually add sugar, beating until fluffy. Frost.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Reminds me once when I was young (Ah sigh a long time ago ) we lived next to an apple orchard. The farmer saved a few trees for the nighbors to pick from. I went over one fall day with my children who were toddlers to pick the apples. We came home and I peeled cored cooked the apples and made applesauce, then I made my first ever from scratch applesauce cake which looked and smelled yummy. I served it for dinner that night and in 15 minutes that cake was gone. I realized I spent most of my day making a cake and there was nothing left of all my hard labors. I learned a big lesson that day. Never make just one cake, lol.------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

hmmmmmm-You can't say there was nothing left for your efforts, because look at the great memories you have! I made the nobby apple cake (See other thread.) Sunday afternoon- a 9x13" pan- and it was gone by Monday night. I can't make too many desserts at our house unless I'm taking them somewhere.Before our trees got to the stage where they were bearing so well, we used to go to a place called Coffee Ridge about an hour from here. It's a lower ridge of the Blue Ridge Mountains, just northeast of the Smokie Mountains, and most of the ridge, owned by a family named Willis, is covered with orchards. As your car winds up the curvy mountain road (It circles the ridge.) you pass little fast flowing streams and see beautiful hilly vistas, with trees just beginning to change color. There are several open barns where they have bins of different kinds of apples and homemade apple cider. It's a great family outing. Since we now have all the fruit we need in our own back yard, we don't get up there like we did.kate


----------

